# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Чем воспроизводите музыку?

## Quazar

Последний winamp стал непомерно много требовать ресурсов процессора..  В связи с чем решил выяснить, чем пользуются пользователи данного форума. Надо бы поменять старую-добрую.. но вот на что?  :Smiley: 
PS Простите за ошибку в слове "пользуетесь". ) Форум не позволяет редактировать Лист опроса

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Surfer

А почему анонимный ? Да и множественность вариантов хочется.
Основной - 1by1.
Реже Apollo и Aimp.
Ну и Amarok иногда  :Smiley:

----------


## sergey888

На данный момент пользуюсь WindowsMediaPlayer а вообще еще уважаю VLC Media Player и хотя использую их в основном для просмотра фильмов, но и для музыки тоже хотя и реже. А вообще помоему не так важно каким плеером пользоваться и аудиокарту можно иметь обычную встроенную, а вот хорошие колонки тут да действительно важно.

----------


## Quazar

> А вообще помоему не так важно каким плеером пользоваться


 Когда Winamp, к примеру, загружает процессор на 80% при переключении с трека на трек, думаю стоит задуматься о другом плеере) Процессор у меня Celeron D 2.8 Ггц.
ps насчет анонимности, думал, что по умолчанию и по логике вещей опрос не будет анонимным, поэтому не обратил внимание на этот вопрос, а сейчас редактировать данную опцию невозможно.

----------


## sergey888

> Когда Winamp, к примеру, загружает процессор на 80% при переключении с трека на трек, думаю стоит задуматься о другом плеере) Процессор у меня Celeron D 2.8 Ггц.
> ps насчет анонимности, думал, что по умолчанию и по логике вещей опрос не будет анонимным, поэтому не обратил внимание на этот вопрос, а сейчас редактировать данную опцию невозможно.


 Ничего не могу сказать про Winamp, не пользовался им уже лет эдак пять. Хотя и тогда он мне не сильно нравился. Если бы WindowsMediaPlayer небыл предустановлен, я бы еще подумал чем пользоваться, а так мне в основном и его хватает. А то что я говорил VLC Media Player, это просто хороший бесплатный плеер. Кстати вот тут есть последняя портабли версия, если вы не хотите замусоревать комп. http://portableapps.com/apps/music_video/vlc_portable

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> аудиокарту можно иметь обычную встроенную, а вот хорошие колонки тут да действительно важно.


А вот тут Вы в корне не правы. Если источник сигнала фуфельный, то купите Вы колонки хоть за 20000 уе, хорошего звука Вы не получите никогда  :Smiley:  Простой пример, у меня наушники Sony MDR-XD200, разница в звучании между обычной бортовой звуковухой (типа АС97 и её производных) и моей Sound Blaster Audigy ооочень большая  :Smiley:

----------


## sergey888

> А вот тут Вы в корне не правы. Если источник сигнала фуфельный, то купите Вы колонки хоть за 20000 уе, хорошего звука Вы не получите никогда  Простой пример, у меня наушники Sony MDR-XD200, разница в звучании между обычной бортовой звуковухой (типа АС97 и её производных) и моей Sound Blaster Audigy ооочень большая


Ну может мы просто разного ждем от музыки. Для меня например обычная встроенная аудиокарта и обычные компьютерные колонки Logitech X-530 5.1 и звук выходит очень качественный. Я не заядлый меломан может поэтому мне более чем хватает.

----------


## r154

Для звука m2, mp3, flac, wav, AudioCD пользуюсь в основном 1by1

----------


## Толик

Aimp - очень удобный, особенно плей-листы и качество звука поразительно лучше чем в винампе + скин красивенький))))

----------


## Белый Сокол

Winamp. Пользовал AIMP, но, что парадоксально, он грузил на моей машинке проц на 10-15 процентов, хотя все меня уверяли в обратном. Сейчас уже настолько привык к Winamp, что навряд ли перейду на что-то другое  :Smiley:

----------


## PORSHEvchik

В большей степени пользуюсь Winamp, хотя не брезгую и WindowsMediaPlayer, звуковая встроеная АС97(8ch), колонки Dialog 5.1(и к DVD плейеру великолепно подходят). Winamp нравится по причине того, что он осуществляет выход звука на все 5.1(хоть и просто стерео проигрывается), а WindowsMediaPlayer почему-то не хочет на все колонки звук выводить, только 2.1(относится к музыке). На качество звучания не жалуюсь, очень даже не плохо играет. А вот через хорошие наушники звук плохой получается, от звуковой системы качество тоже немало зависит(у меня с усилителем и кроссовером, хоть и Dialog).

----------


## HoaX

Пользовался винампом до тех пор, пока однажды мне не показали дефолтовый вид foobar2000. Теперь только foobar

----------


## ScratchyClaws

винамп)

какое-то время просидела с винодоус медиа - но уж больно оно тормозит....

зато на кпк виндоус медиа работает лучше всего))

----------


## Quazar

Хм.. До опроса остановил поиски на AIMP, т.к. на вид да и по эргономике он наиболее приемлем для бывших юзеров Winamp. Любое Аудио ему - раз плюнуть, качество на высоте. А теперь думаю: откатить новейший Винамп на более старую версию (к-я без тормозов) или вообще удалить его. WinowsMP плох своими неудобными плей листами и громоздкостью.

----------


## Driver

Winamp/AIMP/foobar - отличные плееры под винду (тут уже по вкусу морду выбрать  :Smiley: )
но мой выбор amaroK & Linux =)

----------


## xast

я пользуюсь KMPlayer очень удобный!!!

----------


## Nickolas

пользуюсь windows media player10 и ничего не надо другого.ставил WMP11-не понравился-это для аудио,для видео-asus-dvd использую.

----------


## Kuzz

Последнее, что стояло в винде - Quintessential Player
(Ну а сейчас amarok и иногда xmms)))

А для винампа многие ставят не "родной" декодер mp3, т.к. штатный звучит не очень.

----------


## XP user

Начнём с того, что у меня Windows просто не знает какие media-файлы играть с каким плеером (я все программы по умолчанию убрал). А так - предпочитаю VLC Media Player и для музыки в формате flv - Media Player Classic (K-Lite).

Paul

----------


## Rene-gad

Пользуюсь WMP11 и iTunes, под Линухом - Amarock.

----------


## искандер

пользуюсь винампом.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## vitrum

В Ubunte предустановлен Totem, им и пользуюсь.

----------


## KillerMike

Всегда пользуюсь обычным Windows Player'ом очень удобный и простой проигрыватель!Привык уже к нему....

----------


## Вячеслав12

На AIMP перешел после Winampa - он гораздо удобнее. Скинов много разных симпатишных, управление и пр. Правда, в нем тоже есть дыры, которые разработчиком довольно успешно латаются периодически, но до сих пор есть глюк с проигрыванием CDAшных треков с диска. А так прикольно, звук хороший....

----------


## Damien

Основной плеер - AIMP
Для трекерной музыки - XMplay
Winamp - если захотелось полистать онлайн радио.

----------


## Windows100

Winamp

----------


## senyak

Как по мне, так AIMP очень даже не плохой. Куча скинов, иконок. Вообщем все, что надо

----------


## kudoks

> Последний winamp стал непомерно много требовать ресурсов процессора..  В связи с чем решил выяснить, чем пользуются пользователи данного форума. Надо бы поменять старую-добрую.. но вот на что? 
> PS Простите за ошибку в слове "пользуетесь". ) Форум не позволяет редактировать Лист опроса


Советую разобраться с компом.От прослушивания музыки лично у меня ни одного процента зугрузки цп.

----------


## Evgueny

AIMP форэва

----------


## PavelP

Пользуюс Apollo и очень доволен! Программка представляет из себя сплошной плейлист без лишних спойлеров. В памяти занимает пару мегабайт, отлично воспроизводит все аудио форматы.


 зы винамп для снобов...

----------


## PavelA

MediaMonkey
Конечно, бесплатной версией, но есть в наличии и продвинутая Portable Gold

----------


## Wiesel

Winamp в винде, т.к. привык за 9, если не 10 лет. Да и не кушает он ресурсов, если система в порядке.
Kaffeine в убунте и любой другой GNU-ОС, с амароком не сдружился как-то.

----------


## Infernal_lightning

Пока стоит Quintessential Media Player. Очень даже ничего :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## valho

Amarok + The KDE on Windows = получается амарок под виндос

----------


## San(hez

AIMP

----------


## Aleksandra

Foobar2000

----------


## Lexxus

audacious

----------


## Aleksandra

*2Lexxus* Вы разделом ошиблись.  :Smiley:

----------


## Helgin

WinAmp. Правда чтобы пользовать 5.1 оказывается надо ставить отдельный plugin.
Активно использую его возможность вести библиотеку.

----------


## tmvs

Музыкой? В век интернета? Никакой.

----------

